# LK Karlsruhe Prüfung letzten Freitag 14.11.



## cpt.hook (17. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

habe letzte Woche Freitag denk doch mal erfolgreich meine Prüfung abgelegt. 
Wollte nun mal nachfragen wie lang es ungefähr geht, bis man den Bescheid bekommt.

Grüsse
Sebastian


----------



## cpt.hook (19. November 2008)

*AW: LK Karlsruhe Prüfung letzten Freitag 14.11.*

Hallo zusammen,

sodele wider Erwarten kam heute schon der Bescheid!!!

:vik:BESTANDEN:vik:


----------



## Koalano1 (20. November 2008)

*AW: LK Karlsruhe Prüfung letzten Freitag 14.11.*

|schild-g


----------

